# Facial mask



## Pink_minx (Jul 29, 2005)

Im trying to look for a really good facial mask and there are so many out there I dont know which to choose from.  I need one that wont  make my face too dry...I like something that will give me smooth glowy hydrated skin, oh and also I want a lotion that will make my pores on my face look smaller.  I was looking at Biotherm Biopur pore reducer but not sure of that either lol so i cant make up my mind on what to get because I never tried them so any recommendations on what to use for a facial mask and pore reducer? thanks!


----------



## kissacid (Aug 5, 2005)

Only 2 masks have ever really given me that WOW effect after rinsing. Both from Sisley I'm afraid ($$$!!) One I bought, the other a sample. The Flower Gel mask and the Red Clay one. I bought the flower gel at a dept store, but now realise there are online sites which sell them cheaper.


----------



## Lilstace (Aug 9, 2005)

One face mask that I LOVE is The Body Shops Honey and Oat 2in1 Scrub Mask. I love using this once or twice a week as it really smoothes my skin and makes applying make-up easy! It also gently exfoliates with oatmeal in the scrub.


----------



## kare31 (Aug 9, 2005)

My favorite is Kiehls soothing gel mask.  I have combination skin and it really works well for me.  Clay masks dry up the oily parts of my face but irritate the dry parts.  Cream masks make the oily parts oilier.  This mask doesnt dry on your face; you just wipe it off after 15 minutes.  It makes my skin feel silky smooth.  I wouldn't say it minimizes my pores so much, but my foundation always looks better afterwards since the mask has exfoliated my skin.


----------



## litlaur (Aug 9, 2005)

I use Estee Lauder So Clean Deep Pore Mask. I loved it so much that the first time I tried it, I called my best friend so she could come over and try it. It makes my skin feel baby-soft.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Aug 21, 2005)

Try the LUSH fresh face maks. They're amazing!

I think in the US you need to go to a LUSH store to get them, they don't sell them mail order because they need to be kept refridgerated.


----------



## panties (Aug 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Try the LUSH fresh face maks. They're amazing!

I think in the US you need to go to a LUSH store to get them, they don't sell them mail order because they need to be kept refridgerated._

 
i second the lush face masks! i actually have my BB seaweed on right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





they're like 8 dollars (on average) and last you for three weeks, since they're freshly made and will go bad. you have to keep them in the fridge and it's wonderful after a long day! =D lush's masks are my new holy grail!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 25, 2005)

I can only say what I don't recommend! I just tried the MAC Scrub Mask about 40 minutes ago. I put it on and it was fine but a few minutes later I felt a burning sensation. I washed it off and it almost felt like it burned my skin. I had really visible redness where the mask was applied. The redness and burning sensation are finally starting to disappear but it really sucked!


----------



## Janice (Aug 25, 2005)

I enjoy Paulas Choice Charcoal facial mask. It really purifies my skin and leaves me fresh feeling/looking afterward.


----------



## robyn (Aug 27, 2005)

I ADORE those masks in the little packets. Super cheap. Under $2. Montagne Jeunesse is the brand. I also really like their foot soak & foot cream. Wonderful stuff  Here is my favorite one: 




You leave it on for about 10 minutes and it doesn't dry, so it won't dry out your skin!


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 27, 2005)

Please don't take this the wrong way, my eyesight is awful, but the colour of your post is really difficult to read...

I would also recommend Lush fresh masks, they are scrumptious!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 28, 2005)

I alternate between Queen Helen's Mint Julep and B&BW's Neem.


----------



## scissor_sister (Sep 11, 2005)

Third Lush cosmetic! I use cosmetic warrior it smells kind of weird but is very efficient.


----------



## enka (Sep 13, 2005)

I love Dr. Hauschka's Rejuvenating Mask. 
I have combo skin and need some extra care for my dry parts and something refreshening for the oilier.
I'm not sure, whether this brand is popular in the US, but it cleans, softens and relaxes the skin like no other. I feel so pamered with this mask and always get a healthy glow on my skin after this.


----------

